# swap Qr25 with MR20



## salimsaid (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello Guys, 
As some of you know my motor has been acting up several problems, 

I need to replace my engine(Qr25De) with a smaller MR20 Engine. 

I have a 2005 nissan x-trail with a 2.5L with a 4WD AT transmission. 

I found the MR20 engine sold locally; 

Will the MR20 be a direct fit? is the engine mounting the same ? is the transmission the same ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The QR20 would, I have no clue about fitting the MR20. You would probably have to change too much including the ECM and all the sensors. I would think you are better off finding a used QR25.


----------



## salimsaid (Jun 5, 2017)

@quadraria10 thanks for your input, i'll definitely reconsider going for the QR25.

I'm hesitating to back to the QR25 because of the bad mileage my motor is getting (3.8KM/L 50% city 50% city). There are no good mechanics who were able to diagnose my engine problems; most of them have tried several things but never helped. Engine still misfires, low compression, etc.

I am living in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania. Its hot here , the temperature gets to 29°C to 32°C , under this climate; can a good QR25 engine get at-least 450KM out of a full Tank in city driving ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No. City driving with some air con use will get you more like 350 KM from Full to Empty light coming on which should be about 51 to 52 Liters of the 60 liter tank. Auto AWD versions are rated for 12.2 Litres per 100 km, highway is 9.6, and those are optimum figures. Real life mileage is usually worse, especially if you have a heavy foot.
It would be nice to get Corolla type mileage but reality is you have a bigger vehicle, that is heavier with a larger displacement engine. FWD versions and manuals get a bit better mileage, as do diesels and models with the QR20

Mind you, you are only reporting about 200 kms from full to empty, so something is wrong with your engine. I would think with 50 percent highway miles you should be getting about double what you are.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

salimsaid said:


> @quadraria10 thanks for your input, i'll definitely reconsider going for the QR25.
> 
> I'm hesitating to back to the QR25 because of the bad mileage my motor is getting (3.8KM/L 50% city 50% city). There are no good mechanics who were able to diagnose my engine problems; most of them have tried several things but never helped. Engine still misfires, low compression, etc.
> 
> I am living in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania. Its hot here , the temperature gets to 29°C to 32°C , under this climate; can a good QR25 engine get at-least 450KM out of a full Tank in city driving ?


I just gassed up my QR25. I got 472km on 52.74 liters, all city driving in the same temperature conditions with the air con on auto at 24C 

If your mechanic can't change oxygen sensors or a cat converter with the CEL displayed, do you think he could swap an engine?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

How is that possible MikeHJ. 472 all city driving. I think I want to put you behind the wheel of mine. All I can think is that you do long city drives on roads such as the Parkway. I guess I do a lot of short drives, in more urban conditions with lots of stops, and congestion on the bridges most days. With summer gas I can push close to 400 per tank pure city, but in winter with the higher ethanol mix its pretty consistent around the 350. On trips that are pure highway, I can get into the high 500's per tank. Best I ever got was 610 kms on a trip to Guelph but I was running on fumes at the end. I think it was a 58L fill up that time lol.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> How is that possible MikeHJ. 472 all city driving. I think I want to put you behind the wheel of mine. All I can think is that you do long city drives on roads such as the Parkway.


I don't know. but I do the same commute every working day: suburban streets with lots of stop signs for 5kms, then 7kms on a 4 lane collector rd with a 60k speed limit with 8 sets of lights, then 8kms on the Queensway in rush hour traffic averaging 15-20kph, then 2 kms on a congested street to my parking spot. Reverse going home for a total of 44km. Takes me 50-70minutes or so depending on lights, construction and traffic, so I'm only averaging 45 kph or so. The only stretch where it is possible to drive fast is the collector road if I hit every light (but you pass in front of a police station so you can't floor it even if you wanted to)

I have been doing home renovations for the last 3 weekends so I haven't driven much on the weekends, maybe once or twice each weekend to the grocery store or the Home Depot a couple of blocks away.

I gas up when the fuel warning light comes on or on Sunday evenings, write down the number of liters I put in and reset the trip odometer at the pump. I always gas up at a Costco by my place and according to my receipts, I've been consistently filling up every second weekend for almost a year.

I've actually been watching it in our very hot weather since late June to see if having the AC on constantly was making a big impact.

So far I've only done 88 km on this tank: gassed up Sunday afternoon, had Monday off, and commuted yesterday and today. I'll post what I get from this tank.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

salimsaid said:


> Hello Guys,
> As some of you know my motor has been acting up several problems,
> 
> I need to replace my engine(Qr25De) with a smaller MR20 Engine.
> ...


The QR25DE has been used on the 2000 - present x-trails. The MR20DE was used on 2007 - 2013 x-trails. I would venture to say that the QR25DE engine mounting bosses that are cast into the block haven't changed in all those years. So this tells us that there is a good chance that the MR20DE should mount into your x-trail. However I'm not sure if your transmission can bolt up to an MR20DE; if it bolts up OK, then you still have to deal with the exhaust system, electrical system, etc.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am pretty sure Salimsaid has a T30 X trail (2000-2007) that was also continued and sold as the X Trail Classic. The 2007 to 2013 models were the T31. It looks similar but it is a completely different vehicle. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_X-Trail. Yes in the first post -- he mentions its a 2005

Seems to me we have had a similar discussion before with someone wanting to use the motor from a Rogue which has the redesigned QE25DE in it that is the same as the T31 X Trail received. I remember something about engine mounts being different, and probably some other stuff. Or maybe it was about someone with an 03 Altima wanting to use the engine from a 2009 or 2010, and I think the response was even if you could make it fit you would need a new ECU, sensors and some other adaptations from transmission, cooling and so on.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

MikeHJ you almost have me convinced to drive with a lighter right foot. Don't know that I can quite get the gas mileage you are, but I know that if I adopt hyper mileage driving techniques I can easily get to 425 per 50-52 litres. Then again there are people driving the new Rogue or T32 who get very similar mileage to me.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

While I have mellowed from my sport car driving days, I certainly wouldn't say I'm a "hyper mileage" driver. I tend to do 10-15 over the limit when I can, but I'm not squealing the tires from a stop or having to aggressively brake for a stop sign.

Long ago, I got in the habit of writing down how much gas I put in, when I changed the oil, filters, wiper blades, etc.

I only really looked at my gas mileage this summer to see if the constant AC use was having an impact. I had no idea that what I'm getting is different than what other Xtrail owners are getting


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Quad, I'm not sure why you think 472km on 54.74 is unbelievably good. It works out to 11.1 liters/100km. The Xtrail is speced @ 10.8 city.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you are using the older discredited figures. Transport Canada revised the figures a number of years ago. An awd X trail with auto transmission is rated at 12.2 L per 100km for city and 9.8 Highway. All I can figure is that you have a manual fwd version, which weighs less and gets better mileage. I don't calculate my mileage every tank, but have in the past, and I have been getting the same kind of gas mileage I have always gotten over the past 9 years. Must be due to the dog sticking his head out the window all the time and thus affecting my aerodynamic profile lol. A lot of my city driving involves no highway, or parkway driving whatsoever. It's all driving city streets lots of lights and stops, and I tend to drive quickly.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> IAll I can figure is that you have a manual fwd version, which weighs less and gets better mileage.


I have the Bonavista edition, same as you



quadraria10 said:


> I don't calculate my mileage every tank, but have in the past, and I have been getting the same kind of gas mileage I have always gotten over the past 9 years.


I thought you changed your oxygen sensors regularly and always got better gas mileage? Without calculating the before mileage, how would you know it improved?

We live in the same city. I commute from Barrhaven to Preston/Summerset at rush hour everyday. The Queensway is always bumper to bumper so I couldn't be lead footed if I wanted to. So far on this tank, the guage is dead on 3/4 and I have 172 on the trip odometer. I won't know the exact liters used until I fill up again which will probably be next weekend as per normal.

I"m sorry you're struggling with this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Mike
I am not struggling with it. I kept regular mileage for a couple of years, and reset my trip meter with every fill up. Mileage varies a bit based on time of year, but it is what it is. You drive further than I do on a daily basis, and the bridges do get congested. As I said its all city, not even any Queensway or Parkway. When I do and am seeing a client in Kanata a couple of times a week, is when I get 425 or so out of 51 L. Congrats on your gas mileage.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Mike
> I am not struggling with it.


Good, then you stop being so dismissive and patronizing


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was not being dismissive and patronizing. I try to refrain from making personal comments...I expressed amazement at your city mileage which is among the best I have ever read about, and wondered why compared to mine. FWD manual versions do get better mileage. I can also get bet mileage by changing the way I drive, as I have done so in the past. 
Anyway why the heck am I responding to your comment? I will reread what I wrote but I don't understand why you decided to do what you accused me of.

PS I have reread my posts. Was it my attempt at a bit of humor with my dog having his head out the window comment. What is it that prompted your reaction and comment. I would appreciate knowing.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I think there's a thread about fuel consumption somewhere. 
Go there and continue the discussion,this one is polluted enough.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fully agree. Hope Salimsaid can get his motor fixed or find one that will be a good replacement. I just don't understand the offence taken, but I guess for some their gas mileage is a deeply sensitive topic.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Even if the smaller engine fits, how about the harness? Ecu?
For the $$$ spent to fit a different engine, he would have the same engine in it direct fit with no lights on the dashbord. 

By the way i do have a light foot driving cars but i do have a crampy right wrist when it comes to the motorcycle.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I gave my data and you immediately dismissed it by stating that I must have a manual FWD simply because you don't get those numbers. You continued by dismissing my driving conditions as not being "real" city driving simply because you don't drive the same route and continually describing it as "parkway" driving even though we live in the same city and any google search will show that there's no parkway.

I don't know how many threads on this forum you have commented on and said that "your" upgrade or part swap "improved" your mileage and that everyone should do what you do. If that were true then you should have the best mileage of anyone here. I honestly thought that my mileage (on a largely original vehicle) was slightly below average and I am very surprised to see that, despite all the money you spend, yours is significantly worse.

I was actually going to follow your often given advice and swap my oxygen sensors despite the fact that their graphed performance remains in the middle of the accepted range. Now I am very glad I didn't because I don't want my mileage to decline to your level


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike as Otomodo pointed out we have had threads on gas mileage before, yours is among the best I have ever heard of. I was only trying to understand a bit why, not trying to diss you in any way. I have been on this forum for a good number of years and always try and share what my impressions are at the time. If you do not want to change your O2 sensors don't. I only shared what I learned about them and suggested its better to replace when they start to degrade past a certain mileage rather than waiting for them to fully go bad and set off a malfunction. I even shared the link to the NTK site where I got the info
I am super happy with the way my engine runs, and its acceleration. Also happy to learn that should I move to Barrhaven , I will probably get better gas mileage than in the Mont-Bleu area of Hull. Maybe its the elevation I go up everyday. Anyway I owned a 2002 Altima until 2006 with the same engine as ours, and gas mileage was similar. The X trail was 3 years old when I got it. I think I have a pretty good feel for how it should run, but I am always open to suggestions for improvement.
Somehow I don"t think you would advise me to put my old O2 sensors back in.
I am sorry you took what I wrote badly, but I assure you that was not my intention.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lastly to the best of my knowledge the only threads where I claim improved mileage was O2 sensors, and iridium plugs, and even in those my focus was more on the engine running better. I have also stressed that a few years ago that replacing the crankshaft sensor was a good move as they can fail and leave you stranded and potentially exposed to an accident. I have not modified my engine or done anything else. Really do not understand where you are coming from. Are you saying I have not provided any help or answers to anybody? I have never seen this as a competition for who can claim the finest running X trail.


----------

